# νταμιλάνα, κούπα, κύλιξ



## skimmedlatex

Γεια σας,
κάνω μια μικρή σύγκριση των μεταφράσεων του Καλού στρατιώτη Σβέικ στα ελληνικά. (Βρήκα εννιά διάφορες.) Μου έκαναν εντύπωση οι διάφορες μεταφράσεις του ονόματος της ταβέρνας U kalicha που είναι πασίγνωστη στην Τσεχία από την φράση "Στις έξι μετά τον πόλεμο θα συναντηθούμε στον Κάλιχ" (στο βιβλίο η φράση διαφέρει λίγο). "Kalich" λέγεται κανονικά ένα μεσαιωνικό ποτήρι από μέταλλο, ξύλο ή γιαλί σε μορφή περίπου του σημερινού ποτηριού για κρασί.
Τέσσερις μεταφράσεις του ονόματος μ' ενδιαφέρουν:
1. "Ο Κύλιξ", σε άλλο σημείο και «Ο Κύλεμ» (Μτφ. Αγγελόπουλος, Ριζοσπάστης, 1935.), 
2. "Η Νταμιλάνα" ή "Δαμιλάνα" (Μτφ. Αναστασιάδη, Πυξίδα, 1954. Μτφ. Αγγελάκη, DeAgostini, 2000. Μτφ. Βουρδάμη, Νίκας, 2017. και Μτφ. Δούφλιας, Δαμιανός, ?.), 
3. "Κούπα" (Μτφ. Φερτάκη, Άγκυρας, 1978.) και 
4. "Ο Κάλυκας" (Μτφ. Θωμόπουλος, Μίνωας, 1978. Διασκευή Καραδήμας, Μίνωας, 2014.).

1. "Ο Κύλεμ" είναι ένα λάθος ή σημαίνει κάτι; Ο "κύλιξ" σημαίνει ποτήρι αρχαίων Ελληνών για κρασί ή και κάτι άλλο; Χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα ή λέξη;
2. Τι είναι η "Νταμιλάνα"; Ούτε βρήκα μια εξήγηση ούτε μια μετάφραση σε μια άλλη γλώσσα (αγγλ., ρωσ. γαλλ., γερμ.) να αιτιολογεί αυτήν την λέξη.
3. "Κούπα" είναι μια λέξη αρκετά απλή, καθημερινή, έτσι δεν είναι; Καθομιλούμενη; (Το τσεχικό "kalich", αντιθέτως, δεν είναι μια λέξη τόσο συνηθισμένη.)
4. Τι σημαίνει ο "κάλυκας"; Βρήκα την σημασία "σέπαλα του άνθους" που αντιστοιχεί σε μια τσεχική σημασία της λέξης "kalich", όχι όμως στη σωστή εδώ. Και την σημασία "περίβλημα του βλήματος".

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ σε οποιονδήποτε που θα απασχολείται με αυτόν τον σωρό ερωτήσεων!


----------



## Perseas

Καλησπέρα!
1. "κύλιξ" είναι είδος αρχαίου αγγείου, όπως λες. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα η λέξη, παρά μόνο για να δηλωθεί το συγκεκριμένο αρχαίο αγγείο. Λέξη "Κύλεμ" δεν υπάρχει, προφανώς πρόκειται για επιλογή του μεταφραστή.
2. Μήπως είναι "νταμιζάνα" ή "νταμιτζάνα";
3. Ναι, σωστά.
4. "Κάλυκας" στα ελληνικά δεν είναι ποτήρι, επιλέχτηκε ίσως για την ακουστική ομοιότητα με το τσέχικο "kalich";


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> Καλησπέρα!
> 1. "κύλιξ" είναι είδος αρχαίου αγγείου, όπως λες. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα η λέξη, παρά μόνο για να δηλωθεί το συγκεκριμένο αρχαίο αγγείο. Λέξη "Κύλεμ" δεν υπάρχει, προφανώς πρόκειται για επιλογή του μεταφραστή.
> 2. Μήπως είναι "νταμιζάνα" ή "νταμιτζάνα";
> 3. Ναι, σωστά.
> 4. "Κάλυκας" στα ελληνικά δεν είναι ποτήρι, επιλέχτηκε ίσως για την ακουστική ομοιότητα με το τσέχικο "kalich";


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Περσέα!
2. Το έχω ήδη σκεφτεί και ευχαριστώ που μου το θύμισες, γιατί ξέχασα. Όμως, σε όλα τα σημεία (των πρώτων κεφαλαίων) σε όλες τις εκδοχές βρίσκεται Ντ/Δαμι*λ*άνα. (Μπορεί να κάνανε ένα μεγάλο λάθος στην πρώτη έκδοση και οι επόμενοι μεταφραστές να τo επανέλαβαν. Μόνο αρχίζω να κάνω την σύγκριση οπότε δεν ξέρω ακόμα περισσότερα για την προσέγγιση των διάφορων μεταφραστών.)
4. Έτσι πρέπει να είναι. Ποια σημασία θα καταλάβει ένας Έλληνας σε αυτό το πλαίσιο (άνθος ή βλήμα); (Δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία  για την πλοκή του Σβέικ, αλλά δεν είναι μια σωστή μετάφραση γιατί το "kalich" είναι ένα γνωστό σύμβολο στην Τσεχία. Συνδέεται με τον προτεσταντισμό.)


----------



## Perseas

Άρα είναι όντως Ντ/Δαμιλάνα. Εντάξει, λοιπόν.
Μία ταβέρνα μπορεί να έχει οποιοδήποτε όνομα, ακόμη κι ένα που δεν αντιστοιχεί σε κάτι υπαρκτό. Ή μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί σε κάτι που δεν έχει μόνο μία σημασία, όπως το "κάλυκας".


----------



## sotos

It seems that kalich is the english chalice, which I would translate as "ποτήριον" in Greek, if it refers to the ceremonial cup they use in the church for the holy communion.


----------



## skimmedlatex

sotos said:


> It seems that kalich is the english chalice, which I would translate as "ποτήριον" in Greek, if it refers to the ceremonial cup they use in the church for the holy communion.


Συμφωνώ. Πώς θα λεγόταν μια τέτοια ταβέρνα στα ελληνικά; Απλά "Ποτήριον", ή "Στο ποτήριον" όπως τες λέμε κανονικά στα τσέχικα (δηλαδή όχι απλά "Kalich" αλλά "U kalicha", σαν "At the chalice");


----------



## sotos

Θα μπορούσε μια ταβέρνα να λέγεται "Το ποτήριον", αλλά θα ήταν ασεβές. Μπορεί όμως να λέγεται "Το ποτήρι", ή "τα ποτήρια", που δεν έχει εκκλησιαστική σημασία.


----------



## apmoy70

skimmedlatex said:


> Συμφωνώ. Πώς θα λεγόταν μια τέτοια ταβέρνα στα ελληνικά; Απλά "Ποτήριον", ή "Στο ποτήριον" όπως τες λέμε κανονικά στα τσέχικα (δηλαδή όχι απλά "Kalich" αλλά "U kalicha", σαν "At the chalice");


Μια και είναι μεσαιωνικό το κalich θα μπορούσε το u kalicha να αποδοθεί με το αρχαιοπρεπές ἐν ποτηρίῳ; Υπάρχει ήδη ως έκφραση στους Δειπνοσοφιστές του Αθήναιου  (ἐν ποτηρίῳ ἐκέρασε, ἐν ποτηρίῳ ἐμυθολόγησε, ἐν ποτηρίῳ γλυκύ κοκ). Εντάξει δεν είναι του Μεσαίωνα οι Δειπνοσοφιστές είναι όμως Ύστερη Αρχαιότητα


----------

